# Pigeon Knocking Over Food Bowl



## Jenny (Apr 28, 2002)

I've been feeding city pigeons and thier babies under my balcony for a few weeks now. All of a sudden, they keep knocking over the bowl after I put the food out. Is it just out of clumsiness or are they perhaps mad at something? I did have to move thier nest, but I replaced it with a better, cleaner drier one. They seem to like it, but the knocking over the bowl of food thing is making me curious. any suggestions on why they are doing this?

Thanks,
Jenny


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

hi Jenny,

My pigeons do the same thing all the time, i guess they don't like dishes or something??
they even knock over the water bowl.
i now started using a very heavy clay water bowl so they just can't tip it.
i was raising 2 young pigeons in the apartment once and they always like to STAND in their food and water, it would just make such a big mess everytime.








i guess i can't do anything they are wild pigeons!!

i don't bother with food bowls anymore i just open the screen of the window and throw food out when they get hungry









as to them being angry at you i have no idea??










mary


----------



## Jenny (Apr 28, 2002)

Hi Mary,

So we meet again! Thank you for the feedback. Yeah, I just thought they might be mad at me for changing the nest. Wow, I threw out the old nest today because the smell was unbearable. Now they only have the box with the sweatshirt in it. It's so weird - all of a sudden they are pooping like, all the time, and there are flies and it really stinks. Now that the parents are back, I'm just going to leave the window closed for a few days and hope the smell cleans itself. It really is nauseating, and I'm worried that my neighbor - who shares the balcony with me - will smell it and report it to the landlord. At least the babies look they are learning to use thier wings now. I guess after they learn to fly, maybe they will all abandon the nest and move on. Is that how it works? 

Jenny


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

As soon as they have all their feathers, and all the white feathers under their wings are grown they will be able to fly and i'm sure they will abandon their nest especially if it's all dirty!

my 2 baby pigeons fly around in the day and come at night to sleep in their box, but their older sister(from previous clutch) never came back to sleep she found her own home and she comes to feed in the day.

it's funny i thought that they would do the same and find their own home(or perch up on the railing and sleep) but it seems that they liked their box too much to let some other pigeon take it over! 


mary


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

Jenny,
I think the pigeons knock over the bowl because they have learned that their favorite seeds are under the surface. These are not stupid birds.


----------



## Badragoon (Apr 22, 2002)

Actually I have different bowls for seperate types of seed and they still tip their bowls. I think they just don't like the bowl or maybe afraid of it. I don't know why they do this, but they sure are strange.

------------------
Da' Dragoon


----------



## Jenny (Apr 28, 2002)

Oh my gosh, I *did* change the seed! The bottom part of the bowl has sunflower seeds and peanuts, and the top has the regular bird seed. It just occurred to me that I just started doing that, mixing it. That's probably why they did it! The love the peanuts, but it was so expensive, I only put out a few peanuts now. 

These babies are all alone now at night, but the parents stay close by all day long. Then, when the parents take off for the night, I sneak out and remove whatever cloth I have in there and place a fresh one and kind of surround them with it so they'll be warm for the night. The babies have actually started to like me, I think. They let me stroke their backs (of course, I'm wearing gloves), and it seems to relax them and they really seem to like it. Of course, I would never do that when the parents are around.

Jenny


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

Jenny,
Why are you wearing gloves? If it is because you believe the parents will not take care of the babies if they are touched by a human hand. that is not true.
Please only feed raw, unroasted peanuts. The dry roasted peanuts lay like rocks in the crop and can obstruct the systems of younger birds.


----------



## pigeonraiser (Mar 23, 2001)

Jenny;Do like Maryco says and get one of those heavy clay type bowels and that will solve the problem.Five or six birds would have a problem knocking that over.Used alot for rabbits probly get one at most feed stores or pet supplies.Good luck


----------



## Jenny (Apr 28, 2002)

Hi you guys,

I will do that. By the way, the bowl is simply a small plastic one kind of like a mini-cool whip bowl. Well guess what? I looked out this morning and the parents have built *another nest* on the opposite end of the balcony, and there is already an egg in it! This worries me, because the new nest is under my neighbors window, not mine, and if he notices, he'll definitley tell the landlord. I'm also worried because now I feel like the parents are not going to be able to care for the babies. man, this is getting complicated!

Thanks for the advice,

Jenny


----------



## Jenny (Apr 28, 2002)

Hi,

I wear gloves because it's so dirty out there, and I feel like I may catch something. Regarding the seed, I give them regular seed, but I also buy regular peanuts, then I crush them with a hammer and mix them in. They really like the peanuts, but I will stop doing it if you think it's dangerous.

Thanks for the advice,
Jenny


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

hi Jenny,

Yes the parents probably thought the place is safe and you are feeding them so they started another nest, if you are affraid of the neighbors why don't you try moving the nest to your side, I always move my pigeons nests,if i don't think the place is appropriate.
it's better to move it earlier before they start making a really good nest and then you will have to break it. If you are planning on moving the nest then better put it in a place that they can see it clearly and don't be afraid to pick up the egg.

Good Luck!









mary









P.S don't worry it's normal for them to start another nest and they will not abandon their other babies, the parents will incubate their new eggs, and the father will also care and feed the bigger babies until they can fly eat on their own.




> Originally posted by Jenny:
> *Hi you guys,
> 
> I will do that. By the way, the bowl is simply a small plastic one kind of like a mini-cool whip bowl. Well guess what? I looked out this morning and the parents have built *another nest* on the opposite end of the balcony, and there is already an egg in it! This worries me, because the new nest is under my neighbors window, not mine, and if he notices, he'll definitley tell the landlord. I'm also worried because now I feel like the parents are not going to be able to care for the babies. man, this is getting complicated!
> ...




[This message has been edited by maryco (edited May 23, 2002).]


----------



## Jenny (Apr 28, 2002)

HiMary,

Well, I don't think I can move it, because if I did, then it would be practically on top of the box with the babies, and I dont think the parents want that,you know? the balcony is very small. Maybe I'll just take my chances. My neighbor never opens his window, and his shades are always down, so maybe he won't even notice. They don'tever make noise. Will they keep on doing this? Is it going to be anever ending cycle of nest and eggs? Because as much as I like them, I don't like the smell and all of the flies coming into my apartment. what do you think? will this be the last nest or will they keep doing it?

Jenny


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

Jenny,
I honestly don't know if crushing the dry roasted peanuts would solve the problem. All I can tell you is that I have had birds that could not digest this stuff and until they threw it up, I couldn't stabilize the digestive system. When they did throw it up, the peanuts were blackened and completely undigested.
They love peanuts and it is a healthy food for them. You can get the raw peanuts in the same stores you obtain the dry roasted ones.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

It depends, i got one pair of pigeons on the balcony they layed 2 eggs first which didn't hatch, then they layed 2 more(1 hatched and is now grown up)the other didn't hatch, THEN they layed 2 MORE eggs which are also grown up now, the last clutch came and (father pigeon disapeared) so i am now fostering the 1 baby(as you know) while the other is in another nest with another couple and their baby.

And guess what! Mother pigeon has just found a new mate and just today she has started building a NEW NEST!!










you could check out the topic[tooooooo many babys?????? ] 
there are some posts there that can explain how you can prevent the new eggs from hatching (if you like)

Good Luck!

mary











> Originally posted by Jenny:
> *Will they keep on doing this? Is it going to be anever ending cycle of nest and eggs? Because as much as I like them, I don't like the smell and all of the flies coming into my apartment. what do you think? will this be the last nest or will they keep doing it?
> 
> Jenny*


----------



## Jenny (Apr 28, 2002)

>>And guess what! Mother pigeon has just found a new mate and just today she has started building a NEW NEST!! <<<

LOL! I know, this female sure gets alot of action! This is the same father, and I have to say, it seems like they are in love. Ever since I put the new nest out, the parents sit on the balcony and watch my every move. last night, they left for a few minutes, so I opened the window and pulled out the old cloth and put on a new, clean one. Within SECONDS, the parents flew back to the balcony and just stared at me like, "we're onto you lady, we're WATCHING you!" It was hilarious. They had been spying on me from across the street! Anyway, I will leave the nest where it is, however, I'm going to remove the nest box I built which houses the babies. I'm going to replace it with a small towel, and the reason why is because if the landlord does check out the balcony, I want it to look *natural*, because I don't want to get into trouble. so tonight, I'm going to remove the box and replace it with a small nest that looks much more natural.

Thanks mary!
Jenny


----------



## Jenny (Apr 28, 2002)

Hi,

They are not dry roasted peanuts. They are just regular, salted peanuts. I also have sunflower seeds, without the kernel, and they love them too. In fact, they rarely eat the seed unless it's mixed with sunflower seeds and peanuts! Maybe it's my imagination, but sometimes, they seem to look at me like they are saying, "Hey, where the hell are the peanuts, hurry up!" 

Also, can they understand talking? because when I open the window, I raise my voice and say, "hello! how are you?" and stuff like that because I heard that pigeons can tell if you are nice from your tone and even that they can tell if you are smiling or not. I'll check that out in the resources.

Jenny


----------

